
Fields.js - JS Lib To Manage Arbitrary Collections Of Input, Select, & Textarea - Hirvesh
http://schneiderik.github.com/fields/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/fieldsjs-javascript-
library-...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/fieldsjs-javascript-library-to-
manage.html)

Field.js is a nifty JavaScript library which allows you to group a collection
of fields under a single object which you can use to manipulate those fields.
Via this global object, you can constantly check all the fields within it for
validity continually.

using Field.js, you can manipulate uniquely named fields such as text-based
input, select, textarea, group of radio inputs, or group of checkbox inputs.
The library provides methods for globally manipulating all the fields in the
collection at once. You can also attach events to each field to trigger
specific methods for each one of them.

